# Thanks to Aunt Kim at 50s Prime Time and for the WDW lost and found service



## Sandi

We had dinner at 50s Prime Time on Sunday, August 4.  It was terrific.  My 16 yo nephew and 14 yo niece -- as well as my sister and I -- really enjoyed the whole experience.  Aunt Kim was delightful.  The food, too, was awesome.  Thank you!  I sent a message to wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com and they acknowledged receipt and said that Aunt Kim would be recognized.  I hope we get her on a future trip.

The night before, my nephew had left a backpack on Soarin'.  It contained his sister's US Youth Soccer National Tournament sweatshirt that she earned playing in the national tournament in Overland Park, Kansas in July.  It was really special to her (which makes us all wonder why she let her brother carry it, but that's another story) and she was so sad that it might be gone forever.  I used the online lost and found system and described everything.  Disney's first go 'round didn't find it and closed the case.  I put in a subsequent request to search and explained the background behind the sweatshirt and why we needed them to search a little harder.  Lo and behold, a box with the pack and everything in it, including the sweatshirt was delivered to my home yesterday.  Thank you WDW lost and found.  You made a young woman (my niece, not me, I'm old) very happy.  Thank you!


----------



## twinsmom&dad

Go Green!


----------



## a1tinkfans

Awesome news!!


----------

